# Show us your Waxstock shopping list!!



## great gonzo

This is mine, I'm sure it will get stuff added tho.



Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER

You forgot DW sticker ;-) LOL


----------



## stonejedi

I might be popping along to it this year as I missed it in 2015,but my wallet will be firmly locked up in my wife's purse as she will be coming with me Lol.SJ.


----------



## great gonzo

WHIZZER said:


> You forgot DW sticker ;-) LOL


Christ that goes without saying. !!

Gonz.


----------



## Simz

Just a thought but rethink the Red7, it only sells because it bleeds, plus last year i bought the Z creeper from Slims and it's brilliant mate.


----------



## C-Max

great gonzo said:


> This is mine, I'm sure it will get stuff added tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


You might want to look for a trolley too so you can get it all back to the car lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

Gonz, polished bliss have 5L of verso for £18.20 with free p&p


----------



## great gonzo

Sicskate said:


> Gonz, polished bliss have 5L of verso for £18.20 with free p&p


Iv just seen that might get that now, great price. 
Thanks mate.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

C-Max said:


> You might want to look for a trolley too so you can get it all back to the car lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably need one, at least I know it will all fit in the back of the C Class estate.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Simz said:


> Just a thought but rethink the Red7, it only sells because it bleeds, plus last year i bought the Z creeper from Slims and it's brilliant mate.


Did you get the Z Creeper from slims at Waxstock?
Can you remember the price?

Iv seen Red7 in action and it seemed to work very well, AS are a large company supplying to the trade I can't see them selling a product that doesn't work. But thanks for the heads up any way.

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo

Nowt tbh


----------



## Simz

great gonzo said:


> Did you get the Z Creeper from slims at Waxstock?
> 
> Can you remember the price?
> 
> Iv seen Red7 in action and it seemed to work very well, AS are a large company supplying to the trade I can't see them selling a product that doesn't work. But thanks for the heads up any way.
> 
> Gonz.


Hi mate the creeper was £30 from slims at waxstock, as for 7 I didn't say it didn't work mate I said rethink it!! My rep isn't stocking it again as sales have dropped off after the hype, he sells other products before it which are much cheaper.


----------



## Crackers

Z creeper?

Please enlighten me.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Crackers

Doesn't matter I've answered my own question.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## DiM3ch

Not as big a list as last year but enough nonetheless 

Air fresheners
Assortment of pads - lake country and CG hex
Clay- zaino z18, swissvax paint rubber, Bilt hamber
Microfibre and foam applicators and zaino tri foam
Gyeon wet coat, zaino z8
Zaino z7, Gyeon bathe+
Swissvax small cool bag
Gyeon silk dryer
Gtechniq c5, L1
Monster microfibres
Wheel woolies
Spray bottles
Obsession waxstock 2016
Bouncers dressed to impress
CG luminous black
Bouncers CTR 

And whatever else takes my fancy lol


----------



## great gonzo

Crackers said:


> Doesn't matter I've answered my own question.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Crackers


I had to google it too!!

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

acg1990 said:


> Not as big a list as last year but enough nonetheless
> 
> Air fresheners
> Assortment of pads - lake country and CG hex
> Clay- zaino z18, swissvax paint rubber, Bilt hamber
> Microfibre and foam applicators and zaino tri foam
> Gyeon wet coat, zaino z8
> Zaino z7, Gyeon bathe+
> Swissvax small cool bag
> Gyeon silk dryer
> Gtechniq c5, L1
> Monster microfibres
> Wheel woolies
> Spray bottles
> Obsession waxstock 2016
> Bouncers dressed to impress
> CG luminous black
> Bouncers CTR
> 
> And whatever else takes my fancy lol


Some very impressive products there!!

Maybe the swirl police may take your fancy?

Gonz.


----------



## DiM3ch

great gonzo said:


> Some very impressive products there!!
> 
> Maybe the swirl police may take your fancy?
> 
> Gonz.


A very nice blonde one took my fancy last year!

Just seen your only in Reigate, I'm in Epsom lol


----------



## Lincs Poacher

It will be my first Waxstock, I don't have a list yet I will just go have a look and see what I come back with.


----------



## indianbelters

Half compared to last years list


----------



## Hereisphilly

I've got a small list atm, but I'm sure it'll grow before the 24th!

More orange boas
Obsession wax waxstock 2016
More AF revolution 
Cheap short pile MFs
Gyeon Wet coat or equivalent 
PM Typhoon Waxstock edition 

And then anything else that takes my fancy 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

LED Lenser
Glass Sealant (Gtechniq G1 or Angelwax H2GO)
Glass MF Cloth
Interior QD
Clay Bar & Lube
Small Polishing Pads
Pad Conditioner/Prime


----------



## fozzy

Whatever the wife lets me buy, or, how many purchases I can make when she nips to the loo


----------



## Hereisphilly

fozzy said:


> Whatever the wife lets me buy, or, how many purchases I can make when she nips to the loo


You're not getting chaperoned are you???

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

Hereisphilly said:


> You're not getting chaperoned are you???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Can't say for certain, usual show gang are all working.  On a positive if she does come along she's a princess so I'll get bigger discounts if she flaps her eyelashes at the traders. :lol:


----------



## d6dph

fozzy said:


> Can't say for certain, usual show gang are all working.  On a positive if she does come along she's a princess so I'll get bigger discounts if she flaps her eyelashes at the traders. :lol:


I'm working on the same theory, short skirt and fluttering eyelashes... I think the sight of me in a skirt should scare them into knocking some money off.

Beware if I bend over, I may pop a nugget out. :doublesho


----------



## chrisgreen

This year I have no shopping list - it's all about impulse buys and catching up with people from the Forum.

No doubt I'll still spend a boatload.


----------



## great gonzo

chrisgreen said:


> This year I have no shopping list - it's all about impulse buys and catching up with people from the Forum.
> 
> No doubt I'll still spend a boatload.


Impulse buying normal ends up with a load of crap I never use! 
Oh hang on I always end up with a load of crap I don't use!!
Why do I keep buying waxes that I never use???

Gonz.


----------



## Mikej857

I was lucky to be with Obsession this weekend so have pretty much my whole shopping list fulfilled already but there are a couple of items that weren't avaliable as they are waxstock specific 

I do want to pick up some solution finish to see if the product lives up to the current hype and replenish my kkd mist x


----------



## Ron Burgundy II

I'm travelling from Ireland....checked in the biggest bag possible for the return trip 

Really looking forward to this... not much in the way of these events where I'm from.


----------



## Lincs Poacher

Ron Burgundy II said:


> I'm travelling from Ireland....checked in the biggest bag possible for the return trip
> 
> Really looking forward to this... not much in the way of these events where I'm from.


Where in Ireland Ron?

:detailer:


----------



## Matt_King

I'm going to go crazy at the auto finesse stand!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

I could really do with a few things now!!!! but refuse to buy until the big day.


----------



## scratcher

1. Ticket.
2. Cola.
3. Burger.
4. Probably some stickers. 

There's not much I really need.


----------



## chrisgreen

Is anyone brining out a new detailing bag this year. Last year was all about the AF crew bag, but need something bigger, stronger, more versatile, with more pockets. 


Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


----------



## Simz

chrisgreen said:


> Is anyone brining out a new detailing bag this year. Last year was all about the AF crew bag, but need something bigger, stronger, more versatile, with more pockets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


I got mine from Travis Perkins Chris, massive compared with the Detailing bags, pockets around the inside too.


----------



## Tayla

My list so far 

Grit guards (x2)

Autobrite
Detailing Brush Set
25 litre Pump Dispenser (x2)

Clean Your Car 
Vertool Pads
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
Sonax Upholstery Brush 

Dodo Juice
Born To Be Slippy 500ml / Concentrate 
Supernatural Hybrid Nano Wax - 100ml
Bucket Stickers
Ferrolube

Envy Car Care
Filler Killer - 5 litres

Fireball
Active Snowfoam 1 litre 
Hydrophobic Snow foam 500ml
Ultimage Tyre Coating Wax 500ml
Terry Bear Drying Towel 80x40
Premium Car Shampoo - 1 litre 

Mike Phillips Show Car Guide £16.95

Pro Valeters & Detailers 
Issue 3 Magazine £4.25

Koch Chemie
Paint Correction kit - H8.02 / M2.01 / P2.02 
Fresh Up FU - 1 litre 
Wheel Woolies Grips Red or Black (x4)
Wheel Woolies Caliper Spoke 45° brush
Z Creeper


----------



## DiM3ch

chrisgreen said:


> Is anyone brining out a new detailing bag this year. Last year was all about the AF crew bag, but need something bigger, stronger, more versatile, with more pockets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


Get yourself a Swissvax master cooler bag, I got on last year. Absolutely brilliant for storage, and top look/quality aswell


----------



## chrisgreen

acg1990 said:


> Get yourself a Swissvax master cooler bag, I got on last year. Absolutely brilliant for storage, and top look/quality aswell


Too small, intended for silly-size Swissvax bottles. If none of the major brands have a new, big bag launching this year, I'll have to look at a tool tote like the one Simz posted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## indianbelters

Screwfix do some great ones mate, easily modified too to add pockets etc


----------



## nichol4s

So far for me I have 

Bouncers to ransack 
Tardis
Creeper?
Koch chemie 
Rupes pads 
Either easy/wet coat or similar 
Will be collecting all freebies and catching up with some old faces. 

Wonder if Mark Smith will be there?


----------



## nogrille

ticket
grub
stickers
coffee
Bilt Hamber APC
and anything that takes my fancy on the day


----------



## Kimo

Well, I might have ended up going now after not planning on

Still nothing on the list tho


----------



## moochin

I just need a good wheel cleaner and something for the dashboard . I got everything I need apart from those 2. I'm hoping to watch a couple of demo's and generally have a moochabout.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

moochin said:


> I just need a good wheel cleaner and something for the dashboard . I got everything I need apart from those 2. I'm hoping to watch a couple of demo's and generally have a moochabout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


AS Smart wheels and AF spritz

Sorted!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Thanks for that. I have spritz and don't like it. I'll be selling it soon along with gtechniq matt. I'm after something to add a slight sparkle if you know what I mean.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

moochin said:


> Thanks for that. I have spritz and don't like it. I'll be selling it soon along with gtechniq matt. I'm after something to add a slight sparkle if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The other one ive used that's pretty good is Adams interior detailer, definitely more glossy than spritz

May even have some knocking about

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

I'll have a look when I'm there. I like the Adam's stuff. Cheers👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Same here really. I dont really need anything. Im always stocked up from my autoglym rep, and must hold back the urge from wanting to buy everything lol. the are a few things im looking to get, want to get a nice glaze, thinking of picking up another wax. Got AF illusion last year, Really want a flex 3401, thats if there are flex machines are even there, rupes 21 is in my wish list also but i think i prefer the sound of the direct drive orbit from flex. But yeah im just going to see what tickles my fancy and hold back a much as i can


----------



## great gonzo

supraGZaerotop said:


> Same here really. I dont really need anything. Im always stocked up from my autoglym rep, and must hold back the urge from wanting to buy everything lol. the are a few things im looking to get, want to get a nice glaze, thinking of picking up another wax. Got AF illusion last year, Really want a flex 3401, thats if there are flex machines are even there, rupes 21 is in my wish list also but i think i prefer the sound of the direct drive orbit from flex. But yeah im just going to see what tickles my fancy and hold back a much as i can


Flex have a stand right next to Gtech's

Gonz.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Cool yeah i looked at the floor plan just now. God help me then &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Alan C

Looks like need to stock up on a few things. 

Here the list - 

Cyclone dirt traps and buckets 



Wash mitts (dooka)



Carpro flyby30


Britemax shampoo


Carpro tar remover



Machine to replace rupes



Mini rotary



New reaper



Microfibres



Pads

Snow foam and new Lance (autobrite)



Detailing brushes




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Looks like an expensive list for you then Alan C !!

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo

Adam, why on earth are you going for the autobrite lance and foam? There's far better out there for half the price


----------



## supraGZaerotop

scratcher said:


> 1. Ticket.
> 2. Cola.
> 3. Burger.
> 4. Probably some stickers.
> 
> There's not much I really need.


Burger sounds nice right now


----------



## moochin

Yeah +1 that. I could do a scruffy burger right now
#purefilth

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## d6dph

supraGZaerotop said:


> Cool yeah i looked at the floor plan just now. God help me then 😎


There's a floor plan?? Where can I find such a beast. I feel the need for military planning


----------



## salow3

d6dph said:


> There's a floor plan?? Where can I find such a beast. I feel the need for military planning




__
http://instagr.am/p/BIGJn-TDe2m/


----------



## d6dph

Winner! Thank you, I never think to look on instagram for anything useful


----------



## Alan C

great gonzo said:


> Looks like an expensive list for you then Alan C !!
> 
> Gonz.


Tell me about it. I've been trying to use up all the stuff I have for ages!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan C

Kimo said:


> Adam, why on earth are you going for the autobrite lance and foam? There's far better out there for half the price


Always had the Autobrite one. What else is out there that's better?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Burgundy II

My first visit to Waxstock. Was trying to set a budget but now I'm thinking of getting a flex 3401. I feel I may be like a child in a sweet shop on Sunday. 

Just hope I can fit my purchases into the check in bag

Exchange rates are good at the moment so might as well take advantage


----------



## moochin

Ron Burgundy II said:


> My first visit to Waxstock. Was trying to set a budget but now I'm thinking of getting a flex 3401. I feel I may be like a child in a sweet shop on Sunday.
> 
> Just hope I can fit my purchases into the check in bag
> 
> Exchange rates are good at the moment so might as well take advantage


Deffo get the flex. You'll love it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Burgundy II

moochin said:


> Deffo get the flex. You'll love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Seems to get great reviews. Currently using a DAS6-Pro 15.

Anyway price of the machine and what parts come with it will ultimately decide if I'll take the plunge and buy.


----------



## Matt_King

That should do for the time being!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

Revitalise kit isn't great, and I do rate a lot of af gear but it's a massive let down imo


----------



## Zetec-al

Kimo said:


> Revitalise kit isn't great, and I do rate a lot of af gear but it's a massive let down imo


I agree with Kimo, i thought especially the compound was way to dusty/dried out to quick. Wouldn't use it again there is far better out there.


----------



## Simz

Best QD? Going with the intention of buying Chemical Guys V7, Last one i really liked was Entourage.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> Best QD? Going with the intention of buying Chemical Guys V7, Last one i really liked was Entourage.


FK 425 for me, but heard great things about bouncers D+D so hoping to try and pick that up

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Yeah i remember peeps raving about D+D after last year but not heard anything since so might be worth a shout cheers mate, I will have a look at FK 425 also nice one.

Looking at your motor i am more than willing to try FK lol.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> Yeah i remember peeps raving about D+D after last year but not heard anything since so might be worth a shout cheers mate, I will have a look at FK 425 also nice one.
> 
> Looking at your motor i am more than willing to try FK lol.


Thanks! Yeah it's a doddle to use, so slick and compared to V07 its half the price

Well worth a look and it does cut down a bit on dust attraction too

Will keep my eye out for you tomorrow

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Easy job! daft eye patch on lol, be good to see you again mate.


----------



## Sim

It's my first visit to Waxstock. Until last night I thought it was next week when I'm away!

No shopping list yet but will be looking what I need today. Hopefully I'll grab the obsession and bouncers waxes and a few more bits.


----------



## Simz

How is everyone planning on sleeping tonight? I used to play word search when i was a kid on Christmas eve!!! I just know i will be up at stupid O'Clock lol


----------



## d6dph

Sleep?? Not a chance!

I've not been this excited about going to a show for years!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> How is everyone planning on sleeping tonight? I used to play word search when i was a kid on Christmas eve!!! I just know i will be up at stupid O'Clock lol


I always set my alarm for a time if it's an early start, and say to myself not to worry, my alarm will wake me up

I end up chuffing waking up an hour before my alarm and missing out on precious sleep, as I can't drop off, does my head in!

But yeah, psyched for tomorrow!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

Well I finish work at 1am, be home by 1.30, bed by 3 by the time I've wound down and up at 7 to leave at 7.30, home after the show and straight to work at 5 till 1am again 

Fun times


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> Well I finish work at 1am, be home by 1.30, bed by 3 by the time I've wound down and up at 7 to leave at 7.30, home after the show and straight to work at 5 till 1am again
> 
> Fun times


Didn't know you worked part time mate lol Good effort that:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Simz said:


> Didn't know you worked part time mate lol Good effort that:thumb:


Lol yea, not much work for me 

Wasn't actually planning on going but there's a certain few people I've not seen in a long time and need a catch up with


----------



## Simz

Is anyone interested in hooking up in the morning and running in together? M1 Trowel services south about 0830 ish or further down Leicester forest maybe 0900 ish, Just a thought no pressure lol


----------



## Matt_King

Zetec-al said:


> I agree with Kimo, i thought especially the compound was way to dusty/dried out to quick. Wouldn't use it again there is far better out there.


Thanks for the advice lads. Can you recommend anything instead? I like the idea of colour coded pads and stuff. I did look at the 3m kit but it's a bit expensive for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMilko2905

Mainly 5ltr containers for me, this years.
Fall out remover.
Snow foam.
Etc...
Then if there's enough discount, compared to Internet prices & postage, I may increase my Swissvax products collection


----------



## Matt_King

Matt_King said:


> Thanks for the advice lads. Can you recommend anything instead? I like the idea of colour coded pads and stuff. I did look at the 3m kit but it's a bit expensive for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anyone recommend the chemical guys V range for correction, instead of the revitalise kit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

Matt_King said:


> Thanks for the advice lads. Can you recommend anything instead? I like the idea of colour coded pads and stuff. I did look at the 3m kit but it's a bit expensive for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scholl and Koch chemie are the real bad boys


----------



## Matt_King

Kimo said:


> Scholl and Koch chemie are the real bad boys


Bought some Koch Chemie and some 3m pads instead! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgreen

So, having had no shopping list. Still managed to spend a small fortune.

Bouncer's Waxburst Wax
Bouncer's Done and Dusted
I ❤ DW Bubba Nuba Wax
Soft 99 Scratch Clear Wax (light and dark versions)
10 spray bottles and chem resistant Canyon triggers
4x synthetic wash mitts 
2x Soft99 Dusmo interior duster
Grit Guard Wash Board
2x Auto Finesse brown key rings 
LED Lenser K2 torch
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
Power Maxed Shampoo
Power Maxed wax sample
Many Little Trees air freshener a
A couple of DW OCD stickers










Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Here's my damage
Bouncers twisted grey drying towel (finally on the silk dryer bandwagon)
Obsession waxstock 2016 edition #12/25
Obsession phaenna sample (cheers jay for sorting this)
Obsession development as sample (smells incredible!)
Britemax grime out (bargain at £4!)
Dodo juice mint merkin
AF revolution
Dooka shampoo
Dooka wheel shampoo
Power maxed CJW&W
Power maxed summer jacket
Carpro ceriglass
And issues 1-3 of PVD magazine, some light reading

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

I bought ...

A subway
A costa
A Starbucks


----------



## Kam09

chrisgreen said:


> So, having had no shopping list. Still managed to spend a small fortune.
> 
> Bouncer's Waxburst Wax
> Bouncer's Done and Dusted
> I ❤ DW Bubba Nuba Wax
> Soft 99 Scratch Clear Wax (light and dark versions)
> 10 spray bottles and chem resistant Canyon triggers
> 4x synthetic wash mitts
> 2x Soft99 Dusmo interior duster
> Grit Guard Wash Board
> 2x Auto Finesse brown key rings
> LED Lenser K2 torch
> Chemical Guys Stripper Scent
> Power Maxed Shampoo
> Power Maxed wax sample
> Many Little Trees air freshener a
> A couple of DW OCD stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


Lol I was standing next to you at the anglewax stand! Think your mate got a good deal on his purchase?! Heard him say something like "I will leave you a good review" :lol:
Was a shame they didn't sell any sample pots as I wanted the dark angle..


----------



## stonejedi

Kimo said:


> I bought ...
> 
> A subway
> A costa
> A Starbucks


You done well then.....SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Kimo said:


> I bought ...
> 
> A subway
> A costa
> A Starbucks


A full 12"s :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> A full 12"s :lol:


2 6"

Couldn't fit a whole 12" down my hole in one go


----------



## Alan C

Got most of the bits I wanted today. Apart from the ones I wasn't allowed to buy.










Oh....and a free chair.










And a Rupes kit which will be arriving on Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## d6dph

Only a small collection of items for me.

Bilt hamber snow foam 5ltr,
Carpro reset 500ml,
Fireball twist drying towel,
Gyeon Q2 view,
Slims wash pad, 
And about a million slims air fresheners to keep the Mrs happy. They never end up in the car, she has dotted the last few around the house!

Really enjoyed the day out, now for a beer


----------

